# my 2nd sculpture. nothing to do with horses



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

woahhhh nelly! those are some big feet. =)
but very nice! i dont think i could ever sit long enough to sculpt. anything. hah


----------



## jwhisperj (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks! I sat down three times, in total I think I have about 4 hours into this. Not very long really. I was fun.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

2nd one?! That's really good!


----------



## jwhisperj (Sep 11, 2007)

Thank you very much! I am just learning and really like clay so far!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

How long are the feet? and how tall is the sculpcher itself?


----------



## jwhisperj (Sep 11, 2007)

about 5in long and 8in high


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

My jaw--just--dropped--on--the--ground O.O
*hold on let me get it*
There we go!
--It's amazing--
End of story.


----------



## jwhisperj (Sep 11, 2007)

LOL sunny. That gave me a giggle. Thanks! I am not done with it yet, just haven't had time. Thanks again I was pretty leary to post it, but figured I needed to grow a pair and get used to the idea. Can't get better without the help of outside perspective. lol


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Oh yeah. It's REALLY cool..Wish MY feet looked like that! lol


----------



## jwhisperj (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Anytime


----------

